

Growth Hacking Apps: One Indie Developer’s Success Story - slaven
http://blog.tapstream.com/post/56479534419/growth-hacking-apps-michael-patzer

======
rohamg
The story about the text-only website made me smile.. would have loved to see
the numbers!

Going to give adwords another shot.

~~~
mpatzer
I wasn't super diligent in keeping analytics for my website, but each app
would have maybe 1 click every 2-3 days, and the big blue button I used to
have for all of my apps had about 5 per day. Overall, very little traffic from
my website. It was mostly about less work for maintenance when I built new
apps.

You probably already know, but for the benefit of everyone else: if you're
advertising an app, when you create a new ad, make sure to select "App /
digital content ad" and then "App promotion ad". It will do all of the OS
targeting for you and pull in your app icon, name, and URL automatically.

